# Talking about Sex



## Lavasse (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok folks question for you all.

Does it make you mad when people complain about how they used have sex all the time, but now they aren't getting any.

For example:

"I used to have sex at least once a day, but now I haven't had it for a month and a half"

Like they think its a big deal because they have gone "so long" without it, after getting it so often.

Anyone else get annoyed by this?


----------



## olwen (Feb 14, 2009)

No, it doesn't make me mad cause I know both feelings and it's worse when you get used to having it on a regular basis and your routine gets interrupted or you break up and then you have to get used to not having it that regularly again. It's like going thru withdrawal. 

But it also sucks when it's been years of not having it and your last memories were of really good times and you just want to feel that again. Either way, nobody's gettin any. Nothing to do but commiserate.


----------



## Cors (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree with what Olwen said. For the most part, I am sympathetic but if that is all they talk about, it gets old. 

Talking about sex doesn't bother me, whiny people do. Obviously it can be annoying if it feels like they are rubbing it in your face (eg. I haven't gotten any for months and someone starts talking about not getting any for a measly week or so) or if they don't know when to stop blabbering (I don't want to know about your nasty anal accident in graphic detail!), but this applies to just about anything.

In my experience, the people who complain incessantly about not getting any are also the same ones who complain about their boyfriends and random flings. As the only queer girl in the group, I actually find it quite entertaining unless they go overboard. Hmm.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 14, 2009)

I can usually get out of talking about sex by using a tactic I like to call, "You sunk my battle ship!"


----------



## Tania (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL. I can usually comiserate, unless someone is being kind of insensitive about it (as G mentioned).

I so totally crave intimacy, like, all the time. I am, however, a really hard fit chemistrywise, so I'm pretty much stuck between a rock and a hard place for eons at a time.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow...Eons?.....lol....damn


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 15, 2009)

Whenever people complain about how long it has been since they last saw action, my response is always "I once went 15 years without sex" (I am 19)

It usually takes a minute for them to get it, but once they do they shut up.


----------



## Tania (Feb 15, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Wow...Eons?.....lol....damn



Sure seems like it, anyhow. 

Maybe I'm too picky.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

I only prefer to talk about sex only if it's about ME having it...........


----------



## Canonista (Feb 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I only prefer to talk about sex only if it's about ME having it...........



<----slowly reaches for the phone to talk with GEF.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2009)

I can honestly say I have never had a conversation with someone about sex.... is that weird eh?

.... o.o


----------



## escapist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know if bugs me exactly. I'm just on the opposite end of the spectrum. Sometimes I have to push girls away so I can focus on work and stuff.


----------
Case in Point Look at my Quote below ....I thought it was funny cause I had to push her away so I could eat.

V V V V V


----------



## olwen (Feb 16, 2009)

escapist said:


> I don't know if bugs me exactly. I'm just on the opposite end of the spectrum. Sometimes I have to push girls away so I can focus on work and stuff.
> 
> 
> ----------
> ...



I wish I had that problem.


----------



## escapist (Feb 16, 2009)

olwen said:


> I wish I had that problem.


 Are you sure? Cause I don't think I"m that strong or that good at the actual pushing them away part. Case in point...I just skipped 2 important meetings this morning cause I couldn't say no this morning lol.....I'm working on it  Nobody is perfect.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

I have sex everyday...yea, you know the next part.

My forearms are ripped.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't had sex in 15 hours... its been soooooo long!!!!! 

I personally don't care, even if I'm in a dry spell, it's like whatever, hopefully one of us gets lucky and breaks their own. Even if they are whining about originally getting a lot and then getting none, its no big deal. Having a problem with people talking about sex, even if its about them not getting any is proof that the person getting annoyed just isn't getting enough.


----------



## Melian (Feb 16, 2009)

A guy at work used to whine all the time that he wasn't getting any. I would get annoyed, but only because I don't care if he's getting laid or not and really don't want to listen to constant whining. 

So the last time he did this I gave him a nonchalant, "heh...loser." He never bitched again.

Then for fun, I insinuated that he was a pedophile a few times. He doesn't even talk to me anymore


----------



## Lavasse (Feb 16, 2009)

Melian said:


> A guy at work used to whine all the time that he wasn't getting any. I would get annoyed, but only because I don't care if he's getting laid or not and really don't want to listen to constant whining.
> 
> So the last time he did this I gave him a nonchalant, "heh...loser." He never bitched again.
> 
> Then for fun, I insinuated that he was a pedophile a few times. He doesn't even talk to me anymore



And this story makes this thread all worthwhile


----------



## mischel (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah.. nice thread.
some of us need to find their wiener first ;/.
*whine!*

damn those flesh folds =)


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 16, 2009)

As much as I dig sex the overt sexualization of everything is pretty lame. There's nothing 'sexy' about being crude and all-consumed. Get a job! 

I could give a shit about people and what they do, who they do and how often they do it. Unless you're someone that knows me and we're having a private conversation, why go there? Is it for your ego? Because really that just backfires and people think you're kind of pathetic.

You know, in my opinion and all.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't really hear a lot of sex talk from my friends, either they don't talk about it or I don't hear them...I hear more of "my life sucks because I hate my job,the kid won't stop crying and my wife won't quit spending all the money" talk.


----------



## olwen (Feb 16, 2009)

escapist said:


> Are you sure? Cause I don't think I"m that strong or that good at the actual pushing them away part. Case in point...I just skipped 2 important meetings this morning cause I couldn't say no this morning lol.....I'm working on it  Nobody is perfect.



Oh I'm quite sure because see, you can always have lunch.


----------



## escapist (Feb 16, 2009)

Melian said:


> A guy at work used to whine all the time that he wasn't getting any. I would get annoyed, but only because I don't care if he's getting laid or not and really don't want to listen to constant whining.
> 
> So the last time he did this I gave him a nonchalant, "heh...loser." He never bitched again.
> 
> Then for fun, I insinuated that he was a pedophile a few times. He doesn't even talk to me anymore



OMFG I love you! LOL! :smitten:


----------



## Cors (Feb 16, 2009)

Good one Melian! 

Seriously, it is weird talking about something like that to someone who doesn't have a similar lifestyle. At best, they might pretend to understand. At worst, they might think you are taking a cheap shot. The idea of someone who gets laid regularly complaining about their occasional dry spell to a virgin or a person who hasn't been getting any for years is as absurd as a size 0 girl bitching about her "fat" to an SSBBW.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 16, 2009)

Melian said:


> A guy at work used to whine all the time that he wasn't getting any. I would get annoyed, but only because I don't care if he's getting laid or not and really don't want to listen to constant whining.
> 
> So the last time he did this I gave him a nonchalant, "heh...loser." He never bitched again.
> 
> Then for fun, I insinuated that he was a pedophile a few times. He doesn't even talk to me anymore




Haha, pedophile FTW


----------



## escapist (Feb 16, 2009)

Cors said:


> Good one Melian!
> 
> Seriously, it is weird talking about something like that to someone who doesn't have a similar lifestyle. At best, they might pretend to understand. At worst, they might think you are taking a cheap shot. The idea of someone who gets laid regularly complaining about their occasional dry spell to a virgin or a person who hasn't been getting any for years is as absurd as a size 0 girl bitching about her "fat" to an SSBBW.



Exactly! You said what I was thinking and just didn't know how to put into words. Thanks  I spent a good 20 minutes trying to figure out how to even say what I said without sounding like a total ass because its so totally the opposite.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 16, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I don't really hear a lot of sex talk from my friends, either they don't talk about it or I don't hear them...I hear more of "my life sucks because I hate my job,the kid won't stop crying and my wife won't quit spending all the money" talk.



Lol I'd say that's probably worse


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Lol I'd say that's probably worse



Definitely.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 16, 2009)

So what about those people who complain about having sex TOO much??

Like, the ones who complain about being sore, or are constantly pouring baby powder down their pants, or walk funny...

[waddle, waddle like a duck...that'll teach you not to fuck!]

Yeah. It's the ones who complain about getting some.
Those are the ones I wanna slap.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> So what about those people who complain about having sex TOO much??
> 
> Like, the ones who complain about being sore, or are constantly pouring baby powder down their pants, or walk funny...
> 
> ...



I have yet to hear this conversation.

guy 1: "hey man what's wrong?

guy 2: "my girl,I just don't know."

guy 1: "what do you mean? what's the problem?"

guy2: "she just...she just keeps fuckin me man!...I can't take it anymore!"


----------



## Lavasse (Feb 16, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> So what about those people who complain about having sex TOO much??
> 
> Like, the ones who complain about being sore, or are constantly pouring baby powder down their pants, or walk funny...
> 
> ...



You don't have to be getting laid to walk funny or pour powder down your pants lol. Trust me I know lol.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 17, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> You don't have to be getting laid to walk funny or pour powder down your pants lol. Trust me I know lol.



Oh god how I wish that was the only circumstance. 

Reminds me of my favorite Family Guy/Antiexercise quote: "But dad, I don't like running! The sound of my thighs rubbing together hurts my ears!"


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 17, 2009)

Considering i am a bit of a horndog...i love chatting about all things relating to sex even if it about not getting any because then we could swap stories, talk about techniques, things to improve upon, etc.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 17, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Considering i am a bit of a horndog...i love chatting about all things relating to sex even if it about not getting any because then we could swap stories, talk about techniques, things to improve upon, etc.



LOL! Right on! Put it there, sister *high five*


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Considering i am a bit of a horndog...



Understatement of the Century...




-Uriel


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Understatement of the Century...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this is a still very, very young century, too.


----------



## escapist (Feb 17, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Considering i am a bit of a horndog...i love chatting about all things relating to sex even if it about not getting any because then we could swap stories, talk about techniques, things to improve upon, etc.



Funny I didn't even know you could talk  you tend to just make expressions like:  :smitten: :wubu: :eat2: :blush: They need a simely face to represent totally transfixed.

"Koooooooo"


----------



## topher38 (Feb 20, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I have yet to hear this conversation.
> 
> guy 1: "hey man what's wrong?
> 
> ...



guy1: whats your girls number again???


----------



## addie17 (Feb 20, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I have yet to hear this conversation.
> 
> guy 1: "hey man what's wrong?
> 
> ...


DUDE! I totally heard this actual convo the night of the superbowl in a sports bar between two of my bf's buddies. I guess one of them had an ex who was a sexaholic and he couldn't handle it. And I quote: "You'd think it'd be awesome, but it's not." 

He totally caught me listening in on the conversation, which was pretty funny. My only response to his feeling was: "Oh, really, please tell me how tough that was for you." Hahaha...


----------



## RacinJason (Feb 20, 2009)

I can stand a bit of the usual whining from my friends that are married. I would have to admit that somebody whining about too much sex would sort of trip my "BOO HOO" sarcasm switch. I haven't done the hunka-chunka in two years. Crying about your sexual access would not go over to well.


----------



## olwen (Feb 20, 2009)

RacinJason said:


> I can stand a bit of the usual whining from my friends that are married. I would have to admit that somebody whining about too much sex would sort of trip my "BOO HOO" sarcasm switch. I haven't done the hunka-chunka in two years. Crying about your sexual access would not go over to well.



LOL @ hunka-chunka. I like that.


----------



## escapist (Feb 21, 2009)

RacinJason said:


> I can stand a bit of the usual whining from my friends that are married. I would have to admit that somebody whining about too much sex would sort of trip my "BOO HOO" sarcasm switch. I haven't done the hunka-chunka in two years. Crying about your sexual access would not go over to well.



I actually know a guy who complains like that pretty bad. Stuff like, he had a 4some last night and now its shriveled up black and blue and he can't use it for days!

I just like to bust in with the jokes like, "Well it can't be all bad; I'm guessing the Tranny was pretty good cause you haven't complained about that yet."


----------

